# enigma x raptor



## poddingtonpeas (Apr 10, 2009)

If i breed an enigma (2c) to a raptor female what would i get?

Then breed these back to the enigma father would i get raptor enigmas (novas)?

Thanks


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Assuming your 2C Enigma isnt het for anything else (which is quite rare)...

You would get...

1C Enigma het Albino & Eclipse, Polyhet Tremper Patternless Reverse Stripe.

or, if you're brave and don't mind the morph-name police having a go at you... 1C Enigma het RAPTOR.

Breeding those back to the 2C Enigma is not going to give you any form of RAPTORs at all... given they are only het and polyhet for the various traits that make up a RAPTOR and your 2C Enigma isnt carrying any of the RAPTOR genes. If you were to breed a male baby back to the mum (RAPTOR) then you stand a chance with SOME of the young of them carrying through the Enigma gene and also managing to end up showing some level of tangerine and also the patternless reverse stripe trait coming through. So, yes, if you did that, you might just possibly manage a Nova.


----------

